# APR Presents H2O International September 27th and 28th in Ocean City, MD



## Courtney (Jun 23, 2008)

APR is proud to be the title sponsor for this year’s premier Audi and VW event, H2O International. APR will be on site with our Mobile Operations Support Vehicle and the biggest display yet of some the hottest Audi’s and VW’s in North America.
APR is _now offering our annual H2O International Sale with great discounts on the following APR products_:
*
All APR Software is on sale! *
Buy any new ECU Upgrade, and get the second program for free! Or, buy any new ECU Upgrade and buy a second program, and get a fully loaded ECU for free!! 
*All APR Exhaust Systems are 15% OFF *








*All APR Turbo Kits are 10% OFF*
This includes all K04, Stage III and III+ Turbo Upgrades.









*All APR Intercoolers are 10% OFF *








*
All APR Accessories are 15% OFF *
This includes Snub Mounts, APR R1 Diverter Valves, etc. 








*
All APR Motorsport Items are 15% OFF*
This includes APR FSI Fuel Pumps, Compressor Inlet Hoses, Throttle Body Hoses, Motorsports Intake Manifold, and more. 








*All Carbonio Intakes are 10% OFF *








*All APR/Brembo Brake Upgrades Free Shipping!*








APR is unveiling several new products for the Audi B7 A4 to include our Stage 3 and Ko4 Turbocharger Systems and our Stage 1 and Stage 2 ECU Upgrade for the Audi A3 and VW CCTA 2.0 TSI. 








Come out and see a sneak peak of future development to include Volkswagen of America’s Terrible Tiguan with APR’s Engine Package for the new 2.0 TSI Engine. 
GOAPR!


_Modified by [email protected] at 10:59 AM 9-25-2008_


----------

